
Make flexible road routing at least 15 times faster - karussell
https://www.graphhopper.com/blog/2017/08/14/make-flexible-routing-15-times-faster/
======
Doctor_Fegg
Terrific to see this.

There's been an explosion of research into routing algorithms in recent years,
but no open-source implementations of many of the new algorithms. Contraction
Hierarchies is the best represented (it's used by Graphhopper and OSRM, inter
alia), and there are Customisable Contraction Hierarchies and Multi-Level
Dijkstra implementations. But many of the new algorithms simply don't have any
open-source code available yet.

ALT* (A*, Landmarks, Triangle inequality) is one of the most interesting
algorithms and so it's great to finally see this open-source implementation.

